
I'm Sorry Mr Zuckerberg, but You Are Wrong - thisjustinm
https://shift.newco.co/im-sorry-mr-zuckerberg-but-you-are-wrong-65dbf8513424#.mzvlkr38d
======
adamwi
Very interesting read that nuance the challenges with Facebook's approach to
news, at least for a naive European like me.

I agree with the overall article, but it mention that no self organising
communities succeed in policing itself, I guess Wikipedia is good counter-
point.

------
andriesm
"I don’t believe Facebook is responsible for the election."

What is wrong with the election? I'm not an American but Donald Trump had done
everything he can to reconcile and bring people together since he won.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I'm not an American but Donald Trump had done everything he can to reconcile
> and bring people together since he won.

That's either not true or a damning indictment of Trump's capacities.

